# Was Columbus a hater



## Phishfry (Aug 26, 2017)

What can you say about a society that would destroy fine art in the name of hate?

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/nyc-mayor-bill-de-blasio-may-take-down-christopher-columbus-statue/

When you destroy public art because someone is offended we have reached the zenith of our societies advancement and we are experiencing the downward slide quickly.


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 26, 2017)

Well, not so much in the name of hate but more so in the name of politically correctness I think. And in my opinion the people who want this statue removed are extremely narrow minded. Because you can't change history. And because of that it's best to remember your history so that you may prevent repeating it. Which includes its black pages.

Columbus didn't treat the native Americans kindly? You should see how the - at that time - "socialized world" treated the people from Africa. Or anyone else who was deemed to be 'beneath' their own culture for that matter.

Some people forget that those were different times. Sure, Columbus might not have been the friendliest towards the native population, but he was sure as heck not alone in this. In fact, Spain fully backed him up on basically every course of action he took.

Oh, I know!  Maybe the state of New York should now file a motion to demand damages from Spain for crimes committed in the past.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 26, 2017)

What if the Voyager space probe contained a confederate song on the gold record. Would we destroy the space probe?

It seems like the people demanding these changes are college educated as well and it makes me worry.

If you need to yank the statue down in the middle of the night there might be a problem.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 26, 2017)

I need a puppy and a safe space from ideas that might make me step outside my comfort zone.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Aug 26, 2017)

Rather than take down one statue, put up another one. Art is like speech, you put up a counter argument instead of censoring.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 26, 2017)

I somewhat understood the argument against confederate statues but I have skin in the game too. I am a Yankee living in the south. My great great great grandfather fought in the civil war and was killed at the Battle of Petersburg fighting for the North.
I find no offense to the fact that citizens erected monuments to their veterans.

Which brings me to my next point. How many of these statue yankers did time in the US Military. I bet almost none of them.
They want to desecrate the veterans memorials and couldn't bother with serving their country.
Disgusting.
Saws-All'ing away history
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/16/nyregion/cuomo-confederate-streets-rename-lee.html?mcubz=3


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 26, 2017)

I am sure that ISIS was offended by Palmyras Roman Theater too so they destroyed it.
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/20/world/middleeast/palmyra-syria-isis-amphitheater.html?mcubz=0

Culture Cleansing is what they call it.


----------



## Minbari (Aug 26, 2017)

There is a socialist current in US who try to rewrite the US history, to be "politically correctly" and not just US, EU suffer from the same sindrome. History is history, we need to learn from it and don't make the same mistakes as our ancestors do. Replacing a statue with other is like replacing a idol with another one.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Aug 26, 2017)

This thread is quickly going off the rails. @Minibari, I very much agree with the second half of your post, but why don't you just say what you have to say about the topic and leave off the insults?


----------



## Minbari (Aug 26, 2017)

Insults?!


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 26, 2017)

OJ said:


> Rather than take down one statue, put up another one.


There you go. Make it bigger also to make your point. You can never have too much public art.

Please take time to think of the craftsmen who created these monuments as well. Hand working granite.
All for the idolic dollar.


----------



## angus71 (Aug 27, 2017)

Minbari said:


> There is a socialist current in US who try to rewrite the US history, to be "politically correctly" and not just US, EU suffer from the same sindrome. History is history, we need to learn from it and don't make the same mistakes as our ancestors do. Replacing a statue with other is like replacing a idol with another one.


Well...can we learn from history? Or do we repeat only the same mistakes on another level? 
Looking at the news today mankind doesn't seem to make progess at all on the social side of things...


----------



## Birdy (Aug 27, 2017)

Rowan Atkinson on freedom of speech. 

Have we created a generation of anger addicts 
who can't read past the first page of a book?

Or is it this that makes people boiling? 

Whatever... where is Waldo in the cycle of nations?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 28, 2017)

No politics please. Thread closed.


----------

